# Mapping Resources > Mapping Elements >  Natural resources, icons or graphics

## Ilwan

I am looking for graphics or icons of natural resources, like the ones found in many strategy games: http://www.civfanatics.com/civ3/resources/
Does anyone know of any royalty free or not to expensive stock art that can be used for a mapping project?

----------


## Ascension

I wanted the same thing for a challenge that we had a few months back but I never found anything.  That doesn't mean that it doesn't exist just that I couldn't find it if it did.  I just ended up raiding Google Images and cutting up various pics and cropping out the junk to suit my needs.

----------


## Gandwarf

This site has a lot of good symbols:
http://www.clker.com/

Examples:
http://www.clker.com/search/grain/1
http://www.clker.com/search/horse/1
http://www.clker.com/search/hammer/1

----------


## Steel General

You can also try various WINGDING fonts , I used quite a few on my challenge map a couple of months ago (which I found on dafont.com).

----------


## DevinNight

In the spirit of the season...

If you guys want to put a list together I'll work on a series of simple illustrations for the list. Available to all the great members of the guild.

-D

----------


## Gandwarf

That's a great opportunity everyone... quick, name some stuff!!  :Smile:

----------


## Ascension

Here's a list of things that I regularly use

Building materials:
trees-wood (yew, ash, oak, maple, cedar, pine)-lumber
stone-blocks
marble-limestone-travertine-bluestone
ore-iron-steel
sand-lime-ash-glass

Food resources:
wheat-grain-flour-beer/ale-bread
vegetables-corn-tomatoes-spinach-cabbage-potatoes-onions
cows-dairy (milk, cheese, butter)-meat-leather
pigs-hams-bacon
sheep-wool-dairy
goats-dairy
olives-olive oil
grapes-wine
spices
deer-fur-meat
chickens/ducks/geese-feathers-eggs-meat
salt
fish

Clothing resources:
bear-fur
beavers-fur
flax-linen-paper
cotton-clothing
hemp-burlap-rope
exotic animals (tigers, minks, elephants, etc)-fur/ivory
whale-blubber-oil
seal-furs-blubber-meat
walrus-fur-meat-ivory
silk

Natural resources:
gems-jewelry
gold-silver-copper
peat
coal
oil
papyrus-paper
flowers-perfume
clay-pottery-ceramics

Finished/Trade resources:
armour
weapons
shields
bows-arrows
crossbows-quarrels
furniture
bottles
magic supplies
boats/ships
barrels
carts/wagons
slaves
books
horses
ink
pearl
tobacco
shoes
tools (hammers, axes, saws, nails, screws, chisels, planers, etc)
artsy things like paint/paintings, sculptures, tapestries/rugs, music, etc.

Creatures:
wolves-cougars-jaguars-lions-tigers-snakes-bats-other common creatues
giraffes-gazelles-elk-moose, etc
rhinos-hippos-mammoth-mastodon
dinosaurs (t rex, triceratops, raptor, pterodactyl, apatosaurus, stegosaurus, ankylosaurus)
eagles-hawks-falcons-owls
orcs-ogres-trolls-goblins
elves-dwarves-gnomes-faeries
dragon-drake-wyrm
elementals-constructs
sea monsters (giant squid, octopus, megalodon, ichthyosaurus, dolphin, shark, piranha, barracuda, swordfish, sailfish, penguin, jellyfish, crocodile, eel, various shells)
pretty much every creature/monster out there depending on the setting

Sites:
ruins
shrines-temples-churches-cathedrals-basilicas
abbeys-nuneries
windmills/watermills
caves
pyramids
obelisks
citadels-palaces-castles-keeps-motte and baileys
villages-towns-cities
dungeons
henges
towers

Miscellany:
skull and crossbones
x marks the spot
bridge
grotto
enchanted pool
whirlpool
tornado
lightning
cloud
rain
wind
air-earth-fire-water
column/pillar-broken column/pillar
gravestone-cemetery
haunted house
arena-circus maximus
colossus
totem pole
teepee
voodoo/tribal masks
crossed swords on shield-spears-halberds-various weapons

Styles for icons depending on setting:
European (English, French, German, Slavic)
Mediterranean (Minoan, Cretan)
Greek/Hellenistic
Egyptian
Chinese (Buddhist)-Japanese (Shinto)
African (Zulu)
Indian-Hindu
American Indian-Inuit
Norse
Arthurian
Celtic
Polynesian
Aztec/Incan/Mayan
Arabic
Judaic
"Orcish"-"Elfin"-"Dwarven"-etc

----------


## Redrobes

Crikey - I expect Devin will cough and splutter looking at that long list !!!

Maybe we should try to get free sources for as many on that as possible and tick those off and then those left that are hard we could draw. If we post images into this thread then somebody has to keep track of whats been done and whats left to find / draw. We could put a * next to those found and maybe the link to the resource photo / pic.

I will also add that the wiki commons is a good resource for all kinds of misc stuff.

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Main_Page

Ilwan, have a hunt through all the links pulling out stuff and post links to pics to tick off things. We might be able to convert a photo into a more consistent line art style.

----------


## Coyotemax

I could also add a suggestion for another style of icons in there - Modern  :Smile:

----------


## Redrobes

Some of my photos of gems

----------


## Ascension

For the challenge that we had a few months ago I raided Google images and then cut out the backgrounds.  I'll see if I have the originals still or if I just shrunk them all for the map and tossed 'em.

----------


## Ascension

Double-post, c'est la vie.  I have 52 images that I took straight from Google images for a map I did a few months back.  They have not been "iconified" so the backgrounds are still there but you can enjoy cutting them out (well I certainly didn't but you might).  Some are photographs, some are drawings, some are 3d-ish (maybe for a game or something).  If I ever get the time then I might go and draw these up by hand to look more "mappy" but who knows.

zip1 = 2 chickens, flax plant, necklace, chair, rug, beaver pelt, bluestone, 2 breads, 3 caravels, peat, coal, 2 cotton plants

zip2 = cow, crab, yarn, fish chart, flax, food pyramid, olive branch, cow, white fur, glass, grapes, olives, ham, hemp plant, herbs, sheep, anvil

zip3 = lobster, crystal ball and wands, books, bottles, sea fish chart, vegetables, rope, sheep, silver bars, spices, gems, gold bars, more silver bars, pendant, swords and armor, totems, cheeses, wheat

----------


## DevinNight

I have no problems with a large list. 
Drawing 0r redrawing everything will give it a consistent look.

They will be simple drawings, and I'll make a b/w version and add simple colors to one version.

I'll make them as vector art 1st. then create PNG files from that. Keeping them consistent in size as well. The if someone wants to take the whole lot of them they could create unique backgrounds for them.. say buttons, or wood blocks, or just a beveled square or octagon.

I'll start work tonight, and work on them as I get a free moment throughout the upcoming weeks.

Feel free to keep adding to the list and adding reference. 

-D

----------


## DevinNight

Here is sample of the resources listed.
One page is rougher than the other, one I started looking at reference.. try to guess which is which.

Anyway, if you guys think these will work... keep in mind they will be inked so some of the shading will be gone, then I will keep working on them.

-D

----------


## Ascension

I think they'll work out just peachy.  More than that probably  :Smile:

----------


## Locution

Nice work Devin!

----------


## Ramah

Wonderful stuff, Devin.  :Smile:

----------


## Gandwarf

T'is the season to be jolly!
Very nice, have some rep for your efforts so far...

----------


## Ilwan

Can´t wait for those icons, Devin. As it seems, there is really a need for them. I can't wait to show you my finished map with those icons. Im not sure if theres been a similiar challenge, but it could be an idea for one, something like "implementation of the resource icons".

----------


## Ilwan

Devin, would like see fish, marble(stone variation), copper, dye and maybe tools and weapons. I could use not only natural resources, but also trade goods.

----------


## a2area

I might be raiding some of these for my upcoming resource map!

----------


## DevinNight

Here are more resources.

Started work on ascensions finished/trade images. I'll probably work on finishing the ones I've done so far before tackling more of the list.

Exotic animals and creatures will take longer so those will get put off longer.

----------


## DevinNight

Here are 80 images. I haven't sorted them or added any color yet.

I know I'll probably sound like a jerk.. but if I make additional images, I might have to release them as art packs for a small amount of money. I hate to do it.. but future images would probably be a bit more complex, and I need to be able to make doing them worthwhile.

For now though, here are 80 images that you may use however you wish. Commercially or not. Please give credit to Devin Night at Immortal Nights.

I'm working on color versions but it's going to take some time to get those done.

Happy Holidays!

----------


## DevinNight

Just realized the contact sheet is goofy.
I'll get a new one here in a couple minutes.

Files above have been fixed, except one of the images isn't in the contact sheet.

----------


## Ascension

Those are fantastic.  If I could figure out how to set up a PayPal account (I'm fairly tech-ignorant and my first three tries failed) I'd certainly pay for a full set.  Bravo, mate.

----------


## Gandwarf

I love them Devinknight, thanks!
Let's see who is first to use them in a map  :Very Happy:

----------


## Steel General

Neat stuff here Devin!

----------


## Redrobes

Wow yes those are really great indeed. I don't know when id use them but I'll throw you a proverbial paypal pint for them in any case.

----------


## DevinNight

Thanks Redrobes for the donation.
Just to be clear though, the above 80 symbols are free and for use by anyone.. mostly guild members  :Smile: .
The future sets I do may be for a small charge or donation, since I forsee future ones as being more complex, like finished goods, or signs for buildings that would denote certain trade good shops.

Thanks everyone for the nice comments.

----------


## Redrobes

No worries... I nicked all your characters & monsters a few months back when you released all them for free. So kinda feel like I owed you for those too.

----------


## Ilwan

Those images rock  :Smile:  I will gladly donate as well.

----------


## Ilwan

Have you done any progress Dev?

----------


## DevinNight

sorry got sidetracked on many other things.
The 80 already posted can be used in many ways. I'll try to work on some more soon, and maybe make these into a set with a stone background.


I made color versions of the existing symbols.
I need to name them, then I will upload them.

----------


## Vascant

Nice images..

I hate to side track this a bit but since you did it here, how did you do those stone tiles in the background?

----------


## Ramah

Lovely job on colouring those, Devin.  :Smile:

----------


## DevinNight

Thanks guys.. still in the process of naming them. Will get them posted soon.

Vascant, 
It could all be done in PS.. but I started in Illustrator just making the box and getting them all in a grid. Then take the illo file into PS, select the boxes which should all just have a simple 1 color fill to make selecting them easy. Save the selection. 

Open any good stone texture, make it fit the page, then load the box selection and invert it. then hit delete, all the negative space is now clear and the box shape is filled with the stone texture.

Then a simple layer style like bevel and emboss work well. I added a beveled edge to all the art to make it a bit dimensional. This is done by making all the line work on one layer removing all the white and adding the bevel. The color work is all done on a layer under that.

----------


## Steel General

Wonderful stuff, thx for sharing!

----------


## Vascant

Thanks, new so always looking to learn things  :Smile:

----------


## DevinNight

Here are the images.
They are in two sizes. 120x120pxls and 60x60pixls.
There are 100 images in all.

If anyone wants to commission additional work let me know.

----------


## Ilwan

This is so great Devin. Many thanks - let me know the donation details of yours. 

Do you happen to have them without a background? I can remove them myself if I´m allowed to, but maybe you have them already and I can spare the cropping  :Wink:

----------


## DevinNight

I can make a color set with no backgrounds.

If you wish to make a donation go here:
http://www.immortalnights.com/tokensite/tokenstore.html

Thanks.

----------


## DevinNight

Colored tokens, no backgrounds and no beveled edge.. which takes a bit away from the look.

----------


## Ilwan

Need to implement them on a Flash project of mine, so the ones without background are just what I need. I think they work very well after a short test on my map. This is what makes this community so fantastic, again thx to you Devin. I made a donation.

----------


## Gandwarf

Very yummy indeed Devinknight, thanks!

----------

